# Urinary Tract Infection



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago, Sweet Katie was going to bathroom every 1-1/2 hrs so we called our Vet who said to bring her in. Everything else was normal and she ran and played all morning. The Vet did an urinalysis and said she had UTI - she has never had this before. They gave her a shot of penicillin and amoxicillin pills (4 pills per day) for two weeks. During the day she would still go pee every 1-2 hrs and drank lots of water. Katie has always drank lots of water and we think it may be a psyc. problem as the family who had her before didn't give her water or feed her enough. After 5 days of being off amoxicillin we took a urine sample in and it was still bad, so we made an apt for them to do a cystocentesis so they could get a sterile sample and they will do a culture for 5 days. Meanwhile she is on ciprofloxaxin and we are concerned about where the infection is. She's not eating as much but still drinking lots of water. From @10:30 pm untl 6:30 am she does not urinate. Has anyone had anything similar?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All four of my animals have had UTI's and only one had an infection that didn't respond to the meds. He had to have a second round. He's been fine.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not a dog, but I went through the same kind of problems... and long-term antibiotics have destroyed my digestive system! (Just a heads up) To help your doggies stomach, try giving her some yogurt with live cultures in it while she's on the antibiotics. I take acidophilus as well, but I dunno if that's too strong for doggy stomachs. Anyone?

The culture will help because it'll identify the specific bacteria so you can choose a specific course of treatment.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> All four of my animals have had UTI's and only one had an infection that didn't respond to the meds. He had to have a second round. He's been fine.


Thank you for info. Katie is our first pet and we are kinda nervous. She has been on second round of antibiotics for 2 days and we've seen an improvement already.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

ShannonW said:


> I'm not a dog, but I went through the same kind of problems... and long-term antibiotics have destroyed my digestive system! (Just a heads up) To help your doggies stomach, try giving her some yogurt with live cultures in it while she's on the antibiotics. I take acidophilus as well, but I dunno if that's too strong for doggy stomachs. Anyone?
> 
> The culture will help because it'll identify the specific bacteria so you can choose a specific course of treatment.


Thank You for responding. We give Katie yogurt anyway as it seems to help with the ears. Will the Vet be able to identify if it is vaginal, bladder, etc. area?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie has had a couple of UTI"S we were lucky that the first round of antibiotics worked.... But they gave her a strong dose from the start...Hope Katie gets over this and feels better....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My kitten had a UTI. I hope he doesn't get it again. Giving pills to a cat from my experience, is harder than giving them to a dog.
Good luck.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie has had a couple of UTI"S we were lucky that the first round of antibiotics worked.... But they gave her a strong dose from the start...Hope Katie gets over this and feels better....


Mary, they gave Katie a shot to get started and then the pills! Our Vet told us she is going to another clinic - not sure what to do as it takes @40 minutes to get to Barrett Station and we kept going there after we adopted Katie because of her - St Charles is @ 9 miles and there are lots of Vets.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope Katie feels better soon. I guess I have been blessed, I havent ever had a pet with a UTI but I have had enough of them to know that sometimes the meds dont work the first time. I heard they can have the cranberry pills to help. Someone here gives their dog one everyday and might be able to tell you how much.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie has had a couple of UTI"S we were lucky that the first round of antibiotics worked.... But they gave her a strong dose from the start...Hope Katie gets over this and feels better....


Tara gave Katie a shot to get her started and then the pills! Katie is so good and never shows if she hurts. We may find a new Vet as we were told she is leaving. We are only 9 miles from St. Charles and Barrett Station is a good 40 minute drive. Katie is doing better already.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I would be interested in learning more about cranberry pill. I have a female friend who drinks cranberry juice constantly as she has had UTI problems and she feels it helps.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Mary, they gave Katie a shot to get started and then the pills! Our Vet told us she is going to another clinic - not sure what to do as it takes @40 minutes to get to Barrett Station and we kept going there after we adopted Katie because of her - St Charles is @ 9 miles and there are lots of Vets.


How far are you from Pacific?? We started using them and have some of our dogs out there now for adoption day on Sundays. They are staying there as well.. Great people there.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hope Sweet Katie will be feeling better very soon! My Sophie had a UTI in December and was treated with a round of antibiotics, which cleared up the UTI but caused a nice bout with colitis! I second what others have said about giving yogurt during antibiotics. Be sure that it's a plain, active culture yogurt - it'll help restore the nice flora and fauna to her digestive system. You might also want to think about giving milk thistle, which is a liver booster that you can find at the health food store, while she's on any kind of medication that's metabolized through the liver. Claire's Friend and Finn's Fan would be able to give you more info, so hopefully, they'll pipe in.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We've had to do the second round of antibiotics before also. We've also had the shot to get her started too. Thankfully they are now few and far between.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweet Katie said:


> Thank You for responding. We give Katie yogurt anyway as it seems to help with the ears. Will the Vet be able to identify if it is vaginal, bladder, etc. area?


That, I'm not positive on. Based on my own experience, it depends on the bacteria... some can only live one place or the other, some can live anywhere. I'm sure what she's on now will clear it up -- those are strong antibiotics! (and the ones that made me sick!). If they don't work then it might be something else... like a puppy yeast infection caused by antibiotics too...

The warnings tell humans to stay out of the sun, eat lots of yogurt and avoid sugary/carb-y foods! That's all I got.  Hope she feels better soon.


----------

